
Show HN: Tinder, but for Movies - tjuene
https://tinder-for-movies.now.sh
======
tindjinn
I really like the concept here, but it shows a very limited amount of info
about each movie. Maybe if I could click on the card to expand more details
(maybe sourced from imdb or something) this would be a lot more helpful.

Also, does this take into account previous decisions to show movies that are
more like the ones that I've already liked?

~~~
tjuene
Your first point is already on my todo list!

No it doesn't take them into account, at least not yet. Currently it shows you
only the most popular movies, but thats something I'm gonna think about.
Thanks for the suggestion!

------
matthiaswh
Nicely done! I made something similar a few years back for quickly rating
movies you've seen and marking ones you haven't seen but want to. I never did
much with it, but it's still fun to play with every once in awhile even being
years out of date. Yours looks much nicer though :)

